

Ask HN: Should we apply to YC if they backed a competitor? - dmarinoc

Hi guys,<p>We are wondering if we should apply to the next funding cycle because YC backed a competitor.<p>We have a different approach, go-to-market strategy and technology. So, if you look at the projects, we are really different while solving the same pain.<p>Just wondering/asking to not build up our hopes while waiting for an answer... we will apply anyway :)
======
mindcrime
<http://ycombinator.com/faq.html>

_Will you fund multiple startups working on the same idea?

Yes. If you fund as many companies as we do it's unavoidable you'll end up
with some overlap. Even if you tried not to accept competing companies, you'd
still get overlap because startups' ideas morph so much. The way we deal with
it is that when two startups are working on related stuff, we don't talk to
one about what the other's doing.

In practice it has not turned out to be a problem, because most big markets
have room for several slightly different solutions, and it's unlikely that two
startups would do precisely the same thing._

------
Skywing
PG states that they will fund multiple startups in the same market. I believe
it may be on the FAQ, or How to apply successfully.

If I were you, I'd definitely apply. If you don't, then you've guaranteed
yourself no funding or YC experience.

------
christophe971
Since they invest mostly in people, and then their projects, you should apply.

------
ig1
YC has funded competitors before, most notably Etacts vs Rapportive, but also
Adioso vs Hipmunk.

~~~
dmarinoc
I found investments in the same space but not direct competitors

Thanks!

------
Fenn
This absolutely happens, sometimes even in the same round - for example, in YC
W09 there were two photo sharing services: Divvyshot and Picurio.

~~~
dmoney
How'd that work out? (I know in the end Divvyshot got acquired by Facebook.
Before that though.)

------
bobf
There is virtually no reason not to apply, aside from the time-cost of filling
out the application and recording a video. Go for it!

